# picture calendars??



## blueknitter (Oct 13, 2005)

I am wanting to make a few of these for Christmas gifts. 
But, I was thinking of making them myself, by just using my own printer and laminating them myself.

Does anyone know of any calendars on the internet that I can print off for this purpose? Just wondering.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't really have any sites for you, but a cool tip.

My mom used to print calendars for family with pictures on the date. For instance, my birthday is September 28th. My picture would be right there on September 28th. I'm sure it would be more work, but it would also be very fun!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

You might try Googling "free calendars" and see if you can find one there. You will probably have to wade through a bunch of them but it is worth a try. I found one somewhere last year and if I can find the site again I'll post it here.


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

If you go to the Microsoft Office website and look for calendar templates, you should be able to find several there.


----------



## MtnGranny (Mar 3, 2006)

I did family calendars a few years ago for all our family. They loved them and some people didn't want to use them so they wouldn't get messed up! I used this program http://www.famcal.com/fpc.htm It can be downloaded and costs $25. I figured the cost spread out for all the gifts wasn't too bad. I used card stock so that they were pretty sturdy. I printed one month on each page and an outdoor picture on the back of each so that when it was hung up there would be a picture above the calendar page. The program is still on my computer and I have thought of doing it again but haven't. I print out a monthly calendar each month and hang on my refrig so I don't forget anyone's birthday or anniversary. You can also put in deceased people and it makes a nice genealogy calendar.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is a template to use....

http://www.jersgirl.com/templates/calendarblank_jersgirl.jpg


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I make family calendars with Microsofts Works word processor. Inserting the right sized table took a little bit of time but I add pictures at the top and pictures in the "birthday" days too. I put pics at the top so the family could cut the tops off and keep the pictures. I also used card stock. They all really enjoy them.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

the software that came with my printer has the capacity to make calendars, have you checked that? I have a HP photosmart all in one printer


----------



## March 1 (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.mcuniverse.com/Calendar-Cube.787.0.html

These are fun to make.


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

Try one of these templates.

Win
Create free printable calendars formatted for Microsoft Word Â®
http://www.calendarsthatwork.com/category.php?categoryId=free&sid=N7pCzklk

Mac/Win
Adobe InDesign
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=authorExtensions&authorid=75221340


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

You can do it on Vistaprint. It is not free to use your own pictures though.


----------

